# creating rhinestone decals or templates at home fast



## jem518 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello, i am looking for a way to make my own rhinestone stencils at my house fast....

I have a business where i cover shoes (converse etc)with swarovski and when i've wanted to add a design to the shoe i would have to draw it out by hand. So i would just drawa heart and fill it in myself

Since my canvas for the most part is the front tips of the converse I need the subject matter of the stencil to be really close, i recently got a request from someone to make shoes for her some that looked like the shoes below,

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/89/42/35/894235e22cc486c2dcbbfe29386bec3d.jpg 

or lets say I wanted to do these

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2d/6f/f9/2d6ff92e9bb561c4b9becb983d6cf1db.jpg

is there a way to take an image and convert it so i can kind of figure out the stones before i add the image???

I am planning on making shoes like these>>>

http://www.crystalandglassbeads.com/blog/2014/how-to-crystallize-baby-converse-tutorial.html

but with this ny knicks logo
https://goodlogo.com/images/logos/new_york_knicks_logo_3924.png

i am doing one shoe all in swaorvski sapphire ss12
then the other shoe will have the abovew ny knicks logo
using swarovski ss12 in jet black
using swarovski ss 7 in sun

and then filling the rest of the shoe in with the sapphire ss12

the baby converse heel is about 5 feet x 2 feet wide, so the logo cannot be that large, and i need the circles to be touching,
is there a way to do this with having to trace the logo and then kind of winging the stone placement..
I already used photoshop to size the image to what it should be, but again i want to be able to do any design i want and the current systems make the placement of the stones too fat away

please advise, or if you can help me out i can send you the resized image and we can work on it together or i can pay a small fee

I will post a pair of NY jets shoes I did freehand


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

No template will be as close together as hand placing. You can use software to determine stone count and design and then place by hand using your software design as reference. You would just change the settings in your software to make the distance between stones basically zero and the design would only be useful as a guide, not able to cut in template material for making transfers. Many use Coreldraw with or without a macro to design, Winpcsign, oobling are also options among others. With that being said, there is no software that is completely automatic so you would still have to manually design in the software as well. Nothing is a click of a button conversion. 

Keep in mind that putting rhinestones on toddler/baby shoes is against CPSIA lead laws unless you are using low lead rhinestones that you have had testing done. You might want to refer to the actual law for your own protection. HTH.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

How about posting some jpegs?


----------

